# PSA - 2button reset popped frunk



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

A few times I've done a 2button reset while driving to fix some screen quirk and have heard from others multiple times that it is totally safe to do while driving - the main controls of the car (steering, accelerating, braking, etc) all remain available while the screen resets.

Last night, before getting the prompt to install 2019.8.5, I did a 2button reset while parked in my garage (on 2019.8.3) as an attempt to get the FW prompt. All appeared as normal at first. Screen went black, then a short time later the grey T appeared. But as the screen's graphics came back, there were a couple clunks all at the same time. One from the rear (likely the battery charger relay) and some from the front. The battery fan came on, all the seat heaters turned on, and most alarming, the frunk popped open. 
Obviously this is not all that important while parked in a garage, but if driving and it popped would be an entirely different story. In the future, if I have any odd screen behaviors, I'll wait until parked to do the 2button reset.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Agreed. Better safe than sorry. Was driving last night (on 8.3) and there screen went black. Wasn't doing anything in particular, but the system apparently crashed and rebooted itself. I noticed that when turning, my turn signal wasn't working while it was booting up. So while primary driving functionality is there during a reboot, I'd say the vehicle isn't street legal during that process.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

shareef777 said:


> I noticed that when turning, my turn signal wasn't working while it was booting up.


it likely was working, but no driver sound to let you know it was blinking. (on a prior screen crash I had my signal on, and only knew it by the reflection in the car ahead of me on the street).


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

MelindaV said:


> it likely was working, but no driver sound to let you know it was blinking. (on a prior screen crash I had my signal on, and only knew it by the reflection in the car ahead of me on the street).


I was intentionally looking for my turn signal reflection at the stop sign I pulled up to. Didn't notice it. Only thing I could think of is maybe I didn't push the stalk up hard enough to engage it for a full turn (ie, may have pressed it lightly so it turned on only for a few sec and would of turned off by the time I pulled up to the stop sign).


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> A few times I've done a 2button reset while driving to fix some screen quirk and have heard from others multiple times that it is totally safe to do while driving - the main controls of the car (steering, accelerating, braking, etc) all remain available while the screen resets.
> 
> Last night, before getting the prompt to install 2019.8.5, I did a 2button reset while parked in my garage (on 2019.8.3) as an attempt to get the FW prompt. All appeared as normal at first. Screen went black, then a short time later the grey T appeared. But as the screen's graphics came back, there were a couple clunks all at the same time. One from the rear (likely the battery charger relay) and some from the front. The battery fan came on, all the seat heaters turned on, and most alarming, the frunk popped open.
> Obviously this is not all that important while parked in a garage, but if driving and it popped would be an entirely different story. In the future, if I have any odd screen behaviors, I'll wait until parked to do the 2button reset.


Melinda question for you -- did you hold your foot on the brake in doing the reset? Not that I've ever had the trunk pop, but I wonder if that's a factor.

Apparently that's a different reset than just the 2 buttons alone.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Melinda question for you -- did you hold your foot on the brake in doing the reset? Not that I've ever had the trunk pop, but I wonder if that's a factor.
> 
> Apparently that's a different reset than just the 2 buttons alone.


No brake. 
I actually did a full car power down (from the service screen) waited 20 or so minutes to see if the fw prompt would show, when it didn't went back out and did the 2button MCU restart (without the brake), same as I had earlier that day when parked in a parking lot with a flashing screen, and same as after the fw installed (because apparently one or the other restarts did trigger the install prompt! And always try and remember to do the MCU restart after an install).


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

Better safe than sorry is a good principle here!

But another question: under normal conditions, can you pop the frunk while driving? I'd guess not, but haven't tried it. (I suppose one could try it safely driving at 2 mph in an empty driveway.)

If not, then that _might_ have prevented the frunk from opening if you'd done the 2-button reset while driving. Even if the reset confused the system somehow, I'd hope it would at least recognize "I'm driving!" and not do things it wouldn't ever do when driving.


----------



## FurryOne (Apr 19, 2019)

This is getting to a question I have - Is the Frunk locked when the vehicle is in motion? Regular ICE cars have a double catch on their hood to prevent it from opening fully if the opener is pressed while in motion, yet the kits that raise the Frunk seem to indicate that the Model 3 doesn't have that safety feature. What seems even more unusual is having the internal Frunk release button exposed to shifting cargo! What happens if a suitcase bumps into it while you're doing 60?


----------



## Magnets! (Jan 10, 2019)

Frunk will not open while in motion, even if some baggage in your trunk was to somehow hit the emergency release button. It does have a safety double catch.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

FurryOne said:


> Regular ICE cars have a double catch on their hood to prevent it from opening fully if the opener is pressed while in motion, yet the kits that raise the Frunk seem to indicate that the Model 3 doesn't have that safety feature.


It does have a second latch. That second one is also released after the frunk is popped, but latches again a few seconds later. If you pop your frunk and then forget to do anything with it for a while, you'll find that you won't be able to open it without pressing "open" again, even though it's not completely shut.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

garsh said:


> It does have a second latch. That second one is also released after the frunk is popped, but latches again a few seconds later. If you pop your frunk and then forget to do anything with it for a while, you'll find that you won't be able to open it without pressing "open" again, even though it's not completely shut.


I think it latches again once the doors are locked. (Been there, done that.)


----------

